# One Person Missing, Seven Rescued In Merrimack River



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*WBZ-TV Boston The Coast Guard is searching for a woman in the Merrimack River in Newburyport. She and seven other people were reportedly swept into the water from the beach. The other seven have been rescued.*



*One Person Missing, Seven Rescued In Merrimack River - wbztv.com*

wbztv.comThe Coast Guard is searching for one person after seven others were rescued at the mouth of the Merrimack River in Newburyport Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Search on for woman swept away by riptide*

By Edward Mason
A frantic search was under way off Plum Island last night for a 21-year-old woman swept away by a riptide yesterday, the Coast Guard said. The search...

---------- Post added at 11:46 ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 ----------

*Search Ends For Missing Swimmer*

*Marina Kohn Swept Out To Sea Off Plum Island Tuesday*

The search for a woman swept out to sea off the coast of Plum Island on Tuesday was called off Wednesday, the U.S. Coast Guard said. 
The 22-year-old woman from Lynn, identified as Marina Kohn, and seven of her friends from the Lynn and Revere areas were sunbathing on a sandbar Tuesday near the Merrimack River at Plum Island Point when they were swept away by the incoming tide about 6 p.m. 
"The decision to end the search for Ms. Kohn is a very difficult one," said Cmdr. Nathan Knapp, the deputy of response at Coast Guard Sector Boston. "As a life-saving service, it's never easy to end a search with someone still missing at sea. Our thoughts are with her family and friends during this difficult time."

Search Ends For Missing Swimmer - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

this is a really dangerous area...been there many times and that current is REALLY strong...its the area @ the mouth of the Merrimack where it meets the Atlantic. The water is freezing, even in the hottest of hot months


----------

